# Hello Everyone!!!



## Superman (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Everyone, I am Bobby A.K.A. Superman. I am new to haunt forum but I am not new to haunting or prop building. I wanted to say hi to everyone and hope to get to know you all....


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Superman!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Superman!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you just arrive here from Krypton?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Superman! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

It is super having you here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome!


----------

